# candied raspberries



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site and more than nervous about joining in incase I make a fool of myself. I'm just a home baker who has a massive passion for cooking and lovingly feeding people. Could someone please help me out with a recipe to make candied raspberries. I need to keep the berries whole to fill a madeira and white ganache wedding cake for next Saturday. Also, when is the earliest I can fill the cake, can I do it the day before the wedding? Cake will not be refridgerated as it will be iced with fondant. Thank you in advance.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Typically, candying takes about 10 days.  I've never done it with something as delicate as a raspberry, but I suppose it could be done--it just won't look all that attractice.

I can give you a recipie, just give me a shout.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Best results would be achieved with a pectin methylesterase like Novoshape.

You could also try adding calcium to the cooking liquid.


----------



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, I think maybe this will be too complicated for me. I have very little experience and also in UK I may not be able to source the products you mention. I appreciate your time given.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

madeitwithlove

Our best selling wedding flavor is a white choco and fresh raspberry. PM me if you run into problems.

jeff


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Isn't there a classic method of 'candying' fruit and flowers where you paint it with egg white and coat it with sugar?

I can't remember the proper name for it.


----------



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

thetincook

Hi there, I guess it must morning in the USA, just to say thanks for the interest you've taken in my quest to candy raspberries. I have instructions on how to crystallise fruit and flowers, however, I don't know whether the raspberries would be a good candidate for this proceedure. I'll have to experiment and see what comes of it. I would hate the wedding cake to spoil if the juices leak into the fondant icing.


----------



## madeitwithlove (Jul 5, 2011)

panini

Thanks Jeff for your offer of help. I know how popular raspberry and white choc flavour is here in England, that's why I  want to get it absolutely right. I need to know really whether I can fill the cake the day before delivery date. I can't refridgerate because the cake will be enrobed with fondant icing and gumpaste flowers. July in England isn't particularly warm, but I worry because of the dairy content in the ganache and the possibility that the raspberries will start to sweat their juice making a right old mess. Your advice would be very welcome and thank you again.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK,

First off, don't worry. There is enough qualified Pastry Chefs here to help you through.

You want to use the ganache as the filling? Are you wanting to fold the raspberries into the ganache? Or bake them in the cake?

Are you tiering the cake?

Are you using rolled fondant?

Fresh raspberries do not take well to sugaring or candying..

 Also, would you be opposed to using a different recipe for filling? I only ask because I know ours is proven and we have probably

 done no less then a couple thousand  White ch. rasp. over the years.

let us know

jeff

It seems like the biggest concern is rasp weep. Worst comes to worst you can just pipe a dam around the outside of

the layers to hold everything in.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm thinking that a ganach will be too rough a filling. When I've done something like this before, you spread a little layer of your filling, arranged your berries, and topped it with the filling. It had to be gentle enough that you could manipulate it and fill the voids between the berries without smooshing them.


----------

